

ZipCar CEO resigns, hours after Avis acquisition - ismaelc
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2013/03/15/zipcar-ceo-resigns-hours-after-avis-acquisition/

======
gregblueskies
"When I took the wheel" "At the intersection of three areas" "Little traction
at that stage"

These resignation letters are getting more clever.

